# USB 3.0 Festplatte meldet sich automatisch ab/an. USB Treiber Problem?



## Fillmore (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wollte grade die Videos von meinem Camcorder auf eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte sichern um für heute Abend Platz auf der  Camcorder HDD zu haben. Blöderweise spinnt entweder die USB 3.0 Festplatte oder der USB 3.0 Port. Wenn ich die Platte anklemme und im Windows aufrufe, verschwindet diese nach kurzer Zeit von alleine und taucht dann wieder wie von Zauberhand auf.
Auch beim kopieren von Daten meldet er das der Vorgang nicht beendet werden konnte bei der aktuell zu kopierenden Datei und fragt nach einem neuen Versuch.

Habe eine zweite USB 3.0 Platte. Mit der ist das selbe Problem.

Any ideas ????


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

Klingt nach einem Stromproblem (dass die Platte unter Last zu wenig Saft bekommt) falls es eine 2,5er Platte ist.
Probiere einen anderen USB-Slot (auf der Rückseite des Boards, nicht irgendwie nach vorne ans Gehäuse durchgeschleift) und stecke falls vorhanden den zweiten USB-Anschluss (Y-Kabel) auch an.


----------



## Fillmore (24. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt wo du es sagst ... bei meinem alten PC war das glaube ich auch so. Hinten angeschlossen machte die Platte nie Probleme und war immer eingestöpselt. Einen Y-Stecker hat die 2,5er Platte nicht.

Aber wieso kann es sein, das man an den Front-USB Anschlüssen zu wenig Saft bekommt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

Diese USB-Festplatten brauchen besonders beim Anlaufen und unter Last für einen USB-Anschluss kritisch viel Strom, da über USB (bis 3.0, bei 3.1 wird dieses Problem beseitigt) nur wenige Watt abgegeben werden können. Es reicht also sowieso bei solchen Platten meist nur "gerade so".

Wenn nun ein USB-Port über das Gehäuse nach vorne durchgeschleift wird haste ein recht langes Kabel dazwischen das selbst wieder einen Widerstand hat und entsprechend die Leistung die der USB-Anschluss abgeben kann nochmal ein bisschen reduziert. Zusätzlich sind die USB-Anschlüsse die direkt auf dem Board sind (wo die Gehäusefront-USBs angeschlossen werden) üblicherweise nicht ganz so stark ausgelegt wie die Ports an der Slotblende hinten was es nochmal enger macht.

Insgesamt reicht das oft aus, dass USB-Festplatten funktionieren wenn man sie hinten anschließt, an den Front-USBs aber Stromprobleme haben und unter Last abschmieren.

Manche Boards bieten extra aus diesem Grund rote "Power-USB"-Buchsen an die im Prinzip normale USB3-Ports sind aber (entgegen der Spezifikation) deutlich mehr Saft abgeben können. Wie gesagt, mit der nächsten USB-Generation 3.1 wird das Problem gelöst und statt der Handvoll Watt die heute so möglich sind auf maximal 100W (bei entsprechend ausgelegten Kabeln) erhöht.

Ich freue mich schon auf abbrennende USB3.1-Kaffeetassen- und Fußwärmer ohne Strombegrenzer aus China.


----------



## Fillmore (24. Dezember 2014)

Cool ... wieder ein Stück schlauer 
Darum also ging das am alten PC hinten immer gut. Dankeschön!

Frohe Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe am neuen gehts jetzt auch 

Gleichfalls frohes Fest!


----------



## Fillmore (1. Januar 2015)

Leider geht es nicht 
Wollte grade ein paar Fotos auf die externe HDD sichern. Selbst wenn ich direkt hinten an das Mainboard die Platte anschließe, geht im Windows das Fenster auf für die Festplatte und verschwindet kurz darauf wieder. Wie wenn man sie abstöpseln würde. Dann taucht sie wieder auf, verschwindet ... usw.

Was für KRAMPF !!!!!


----------



## CapitanJack (2. Januar 2015)

Moin

Der USB 3.0 ist schon etwas buggy. Ich hab damit auch meine Probleme.

Das Zusammenspiel der Treiber, mit den Chipsatz treibern hat auch was damit zu tun. Wenn ich die AMD Treiber, für USB und Chipsatz erneuert hatte, dann musste ich auch die USB 3.0 Treiber neu Installieren. Die haben sich irgendwie in der Wolle gehabt.

Bei AMD Boards sind meistens Renesas Controller und  ASMedia Controller verbaut. Mit denen hatte ich immer wieder Probleme. Ich musste dann die Controller Treiber Deinstallieren und Neu Installieren. Auch ein wechsel von Alt nach Neu und umgekehrt, brachte meistens was. Dann funktionierte das USB 3.0 wieder eine weile.

Nun hab ich ein Intel Board und da funktioniert der Mainboard Anschluss für das Front Panel USB 3.0 einwandfrei. Aber das Verlängerungskabel, von den hinteren Mainboard Anschlüssen, macht wieder Probleme und die Festplatte wird ausgeworfen.(Stromproblem)

An Deiner stelle, wird es vermutlich ein Treiberproblem sein. Schau mal nach welchen Controller Du hast und besorg Dir die Neuesten Treiber. Oder einen Älteren, wenn Du schon den neuesten hast.


Grüßle


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2015)

Da bin ich jetzt etwas verwundert, sowas hab ich persönlich noch nicht gesehen (also wo Stromaufnahme nicht der Grund war).

Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Platte vielleicht an einem anderen PC zu probieren? Dann könnte man zumindest eingrenzen obs an deinem PC oder an der Platte selbst liegt.


----------



## Fillmore (2. Januar 2015)

Ich habe drei USB 3.0 Festplatten. Mit allen habe ich das selbe Problem.
Sogar eine funkel Nagel neue, die ich jetzt erst bestellt habe.

Gestern vor dem schlafen gehen habe ich mir noch so ein Tool installiert, das alle Treiber im PC auf die Aktualität checkt. Der meinte das 25 Treiber nicht aktuell wären. Unter Anderem auch der USB 3.0 Treiber. Habe mich aber nicht getraut zu updaten - nicht das was schrott geht. Man sagt ja - never touch a running system


----------



## CapitanJack (2. Januar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt etwas verwundert, sowas hab ich persönlich noch nicht gesehen (also wo Stromaufnahme nicht der Grund war).
> 
> Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Platte vielleicht an einem anderen PC zu probieren? Dann könnte man zumindest eingrenzen obs an deinem PC oder an der Platte selbst liegt.




Hi jepp ist defenitiv der PC also Treiber gewesen. Die Platte lief an anderen PCs und an meinem Fernseher, einwandfrei. 

Bzw läuft jetzt noch einwandfrei.   Bin gerade am Arbeiten mit der Festplatte.



Grüßle


----------



## RealMadnex (2. Januar 2015)

@Fillmore
Haben die externen Platten denn jemals an dem Rechner funktioniert? Lese ich richtig aus deinen Beiträgen heraus, dass du nun einen neuen Rechner hast, an dem du deine externen Festplatten zu betreiben versuchst?

Möglich wäre auch eine Inkompatibilität aufgrund unterschiedlicher USB3.0 Revisionen. Die ersten USB3.0 Host-Controller und auch Wandler-Chips basierten auf dem USB3.0 Draft v0.96. Die fertige USB3.0 Spezifikation v1.0 ist vor allem bei den Energiesparoptionen inkompatibel zum Draft. Werden ältere und neuere USB3.0-Hardware kombiniert, sind aus diesem Grund Verbindungsabbrüche an der Tagesordnung.

/Edit
Nutzt du immer dasselbe USB3.0-Datenkabel? Vielleicht ist es defekt oder zu lang. Wenn du immer dasselbe nimmst, versuch es mal mit einem anderen, aber einem möglichst kurzen.


----------



## Fillmore (2. Januar 2015)

Also Kabel nutze ich immer die, die bei den Platten dabei waren.
Eine Platte habe ich jetzt für meinen Fernseher reserviert und auch über Weihnachten etwas aufgezeichnet. Da lief die Platte ohne Probleme. Aber das dürften ja USB 2.0 Anschlüsse sein.


----------



## Fillmore (2. Januar 2015)

Ich will es noch nicht "verschreien" 

Aber scheinbar habe ich eine Lösung gefunden! Da ich dem Programm DriverEasy nicht getraut habe, habe ich Driver Booster verwendet. Die Software meines Vertrauens. Diese sagte mir aber, das der USB 3.0 Treiber auf dem neuestem Stand ist. Also musste es wohl an etwas anderem liegen. Ich habe in den Energie Optionen rumgesucht und etwas für USB-Energieversorgung gefunden (siehe Bild). Habe jetzt mal 2,5 GB ohne Probpleme auf die Platte kopieren können. Seit rund 20 Minuten ist auch das Fenster für die Platte offen, ohne das es verschwindet.

Vielleicht hilft das Anderen auch 
Übrigens, weil ich zu faul war - steckt sie am (!)Front USB-Port


----------

